# are feathered feet in an american fantail acceptable ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

are feathered feet in an american fantail acceptable ? or is it consider as a disqualification ?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Clean feet, feathered feet make it an Indian Fantail. Different class.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

American Fantail Standard as it applies to legs and feet.
Legs/Feet

Legs
Strong, moderately short to medium length, not stilty, set well apart and forward of the center of the body circle (resulting in rear depth) and so as to conform with the curve of the body line. There should be noappearance of “buckling”, bowed in, or spreading out past the width of the body. When standing they should be squared, not with one pulled back .

Legs 15 Points

Feet
Strong, neat, fine, *free of feathers *and bright red in color. When standing the bird’s weight should be set soundly on the front toes. The ball of the foot should be slightly of the floor. The feet should be squared up, not one pulled back or turned in.

Feet 5 Points


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys ...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.easternfantailclub.com/efc webpage 3.htm

FYI...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

that was informative...


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Chilangz.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

American Fantails should look pretty close to this:


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lovely bird


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Keith C. said:


> American Fantails should look pretty close to this:


Keith do you ship birds to india ?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Jaipets, sorry, I have not been shipping pigeons outside the USA.
I have been looking into shipping overseas because I get a few requests every week to do it. 
I have been unable to find a cohesive set of regulations for exporting pigeons and the ones I have found mostly make it look like I would have to give every pigeon I own a blood test, which would be prohibitively expensive.

If anyone knows an exporter of pigeons from the USA, I would like to talk to them.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Keith yes i understand and if you find anyone let me know 

Thanks
Jai


----------

